# The Simpsons fan club



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

I was surprised there was no The Simpsons fan clubs yet, so I made one!

Rules: 
1: You must be a fan of The Simpsons. Duh.
2: Do NOT bash any characters, episodes, seasons or other Simpsons-related stuff excessively. If you dislike an episode/character/season/etc, explain why: "I don't like *insert episode here* because..." don't post stuff like "OMG *insert episode here* IS THE SUXXORZ, I H8 IT"

Members
WUE(leader)
Zephyrous Castform
Miyari
Ruffledfeathers
Aobaru
Abufi


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2008)

Joinage. The show is pretty damn awesome. And Simpson is my surname.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

Added.

First member! ^^


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 14, 2008)

Joining. I've only seen a few episodes along with the movie, but it really is awesome.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

Added.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a moderate fan, specifically because my schedule has it wedged (at 10:30) between Family Guy at 10 and 11PM.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 15, 2008)

Hehe, I'm joining. I like the older seasons rather than the new ones, however.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 15, 2008)

Both added. ^^


----------



## Abufi (Aug 15, 2008)

hii can i join v_v i like futurama a little better, but the simpsons is a pretty radical show.  bart, sideshow bob, and professor frink are my favorite characters :3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 15, 2008)

You're in.


----------

